# Sermon Recording Equipment



## Tripel

I need some help. I'm looking for a portable device for recording sermons and easy uploading them to a computer. It needs to connect to a soundboard and ideally it can also be used on the go with a microphone.


----------



## LawrenceU

Olympus WS 510M. Very easy, idiot proof. Does all you need and more. LARGE memory capacity. Built in USB connection (read: can't lose wires). Records in either WMA or MP3. PC or Mac. Mono or Stereo.

Just make sure you don't ever use a lapel mic with a pre amp. You will overdrive it and get very bad clipping. With a straight mic is is really good.


----------



## Tripel

Lawrence,
Can that only be used with the built-in microphone, or does it have an input jack?


....nevermind, your last comment clears it up


----------



## jfschultz

Does your laptop have an audio input?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I love this thing and have used it for about a year:

Amazon.com: Zoom H2 Handy Portable Stereo Recorder: Electronics


----------



## Damon Rambo

I use a little RCA 256M Digital voice recorder, with an external lapel mic. Works great, and it's so little that I can slip it in my front pocket of my undershirt, if I need to (though I usually run it from my pants pocket through the shirt, in case my jacket comes off during the sermon: some of those old folks get vicious with the heater!), and it will not even make a wrinkle.


----------



## LawrenceU

Damon Rambo said:


> I use a little RCA 256M Digital voice recorder, with an external lapel mic. Works great, and it's so little that I can slip it in my front pocket of my undershirt, if I need to (though I usually run it from my pants pocket through the shirt, in case my jacket comes off during the sermon: some of those old folks get vicious with the heater!), and it will not even make a wrinkle.


 
That is one thing I like about my Olympus as well. It is so small and slim that it disappears in a pocket. The screen on it is rather large and is very easy to read. The menus are very intuitive as well.


----------

